# airplay



## $ANTOINE$ (25 Novembre 2010)

bonjour, 
j'ai la nouvelle version du logiciel de l'itouch 4.2.1 et je voudrais savoir comment activer airplay (je n'ai pas l'apple TV mais activer airplay pour les enceintes)
Merci


----------



## Manic (25 Novembre 2010)

Si tes enceintes sont directement compatibles AirPlay, il suffit par exemple d'aller dans «Musique», de choisir un morceau à jouer. Ensuite, tu clique sur l'icone AirPlay (un triangle sur un rectangle) et tu choisis tes haut-parleurs.

Sinon, tu peux choisir tes haut-parleurs dans la barre de multitâche, en défilant complètement à gauche, comme sur cette image:


----------



## $ANTOINE$ (25 Novembre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse;
Comment savoir si mes enceintes sont compatibles airplay?
Quand j'écoute de la musique, il n'y a pas le symbole airplay.


----------



## Manic (25 Novembre 2010)

Tu peux vérifier sur le site du fabricant. Si elle ne sont pas compatibles AirPlay, tu devras les relier à une borne AirPort Express par exemple.


----------



## $ANTOINE$ (26 Novembre 2010)

OK dernière question depuis l mise à jour mon ipod classe mes séries TV par ordre alphabétique alors que sur itunes elles sont classées dans l'ordre de la saison (épisode1 à 22)
As-tu une idée pour les classr dans cet ordre? Merci!


----------

